# Wild Camping Isle of Skye



## Seamoor (Jan 17, 2010)

We are hoping to go to the Isle of Skye in May  Would be greatful for any information regarding wild camping or official campsites on island.  Any information would be greatfully received:


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 17, 2010)

Seamoor said:


> We are hoping to go to the Isle of Skye in May  Would be greatful for any information regarding wild camping or official campsites on island.  Any information would be greatfully received:




On the A87 turn left at Broadford on the B8083, lots of places near Loch Slapin, the scenery is great overlooking the Cullin Hills.
Maybe a trip to the Talisker distillery on the island, A863 to Drynoch then left to Talisker, and just past it on the right is a car park over looking the sea. 
Pub in the village.
Enjoy your trip.

Happy Camping


----------



## zeezee16 (Jan 17, 2010)

Seamoor said:


> We are hoping to go to the Isle of Skye in May  Would be greatful for any information regarding wild camping or official campsites on island.  Any information would be greatfully received:


Have a look in the Scotland section, go to Inverness-shire, theres loads of info there.
We stayed in Galtrigill, N/W Skye last year, dead end road, fantastic views, wildlife. Also Plockton near Lochalsh bridge, free parking, toilets, pubs.
Cheers, Pete


----------



## kangooroo (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for these.  I'm also planning to visit Skye in May - originally for just one night but having seen your pics, I've just allocated a second onto my whistle-stop tour!


----------



## sagart (Jan 18, 2010)

Seamoor said:


> We are hoping to go to the Isle of Skye in May  Would be greatful for any information regarding wild camping or official campsites on island.  Any information would be greatfully received:


Campsites exist outside Portree on the Staffin road and at Breakish just before Broadford and at Edinbane, though these are now Camping & Caravan Club and I'm not sure if they take non-members.
In a way there are too many wild sites to list, so a trawl through previous postings would be a good idea. One area not to try are the laybys in the Broadford immediate area, there have been problems with "Travellers" and vans can be regarded with suspicion.
On my 25 mile drive into Portree I can think of at least 12 places to overnight...don't block gates, don't park in cemetery carparks.
If you can be more precise with you plans, I will see what I can do.


----------



## Seamoor (Jan 18, 2010)

*Thanks to all*

I would like to say thank you all for your help. When  we plan route will let you all know where we are going.


----------

